# Anyone who has ever had a blighted ovum UPDATE PG. 2



## lilmisscaviar

Did your hcg levels still rise and, if so, do you know how high they got before they dropped and the miscarriage started?

I was over the moon excited when we were expecting again after two previous losses but I was recently diagnosed with a blighted ovum. I have not had any bleeding or cramping but ultrasound revealed a baby with no hb. I think it may possibly be misdiagnosed, as my levels are still rising. They are not doubling but I'm at the point in my pregnancy where they start to level out a bit. They were 29,000 last week and 41,000 this week.


----------



## Topanga053

lilmisscaviar said:


> Did your hcg levels still rise and, if so, do you know how high they got before they dropped and the miscarriage started?
> 
> I was over the moon excited when we were expecting again after two previous losses but I was recently diagnosed with a blighted ovum. I have not had any bleeding or cramping but ultrasound revealed a baby with no hb. I think it may possibly be misdiagnosed, as my levels are still rising. They are not doubling but I'm at the point in my pregnancy where they start to level out a bit. They were 29,000 last week and 41,000 this week.

Oh hun, I'm so sorry that you're going through this. :hugs: 

I have a BO a couple of years ago. I only had one blood draw, so I can't say whether my levels rose AFTER the diagnosis. A week or two before the BO was diagnosed, my levels were around 10,000. 

With that said, if there was a visible baby with no HB, then you DO NOT have a blighted ovum. The diagnostic criteria for a blighted ovum is very specific: https://sogc.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/161E-CPG-June2005.pdf.

If there's a visible embryo with no HB, then you'd technically have a missed miscarriage. However, especially since your HCG IS rising, I'd be curious (1) how far along you are, and (2) whether the ultrasound was done vaginally or abdominally?

In some cases (like with me since I have a retroverted uterus), it can be hard to see baby and/or the HB, ESPECIALLY if the ultrasound is being done abdominally. At 11 weeks with my DD, my OB did an abdominal ultrasound and couldn't find the HB. She then did it transvaginally and found the HB. (My DD is now 16 months and healthy as a horse. If we had just done the abdominal ultrasound, they would have said there was no HB and she wasn't viable. Craziness!) So if your ultrasound was done abdominally, I would push for a vaginal ultrasound, just to be sure. 

Do you have a follow up ultrasound scheduled?


----------



## lilmisscaviar

My midwife really is confused. The only reason she diagnosed it as a BO is because my levels were still rising which usually is what happens with a BO but this still didn't make sense to me because I thought a BO was just an empty sac. She said with a missed miscarriage my levels would have started to decline as soon as baby stopped growing. I should mention that I have not had any bleeding except a couple times after a bowel movement that went away as soon as it came and once after my first ultrasound. Nothing since. No cramping either.

My first ultrasound was an abdominal one done last week when I should have been about 6 1/2 to 7 weeks. All the tech saw was a gestational sac and a yolk sac but no fetal pole. She tried with a transvaginal ultrasound but still couldn't find a fetal pole so the fact that they found a baby this time seems like something happened within that week.

Based on when I had my first positive pregnancy test, I would say that I should be between 7 1/2 to 8 weeks. I also have a tilted uterus and it was done on an abdominal ultrasound. The tech was only with me about 5 minutes and to me didn't seem very thorough. My midwife did not schedule me for another ultrasound, she just assumed the worst given my history of pregnancy loss and told me that she'd be willing to give me pain meds once I started bleeding if I needed them. It really sounded as if she diagnosed me with something because she didn't know what was going on herself and sounded as if she were throwing in the towel.

When you had your BO did they see anything in the sac or was it an empty sac?


----------



## AnnieMac2

I'm so sorry this happened. It doesn't sound like she can verify for certain whether it's a blighted ovum, mmc, or pregnancy that will progress ok. But your levels can keep going up with BO. Mine went from 7,000 to 14,000 in two weeks, at which point we did a d&c because it was not naturally miscarrying on its own. I didn't start bleeding until a week or two after the initial scans where it only went from 5,000 to 7,000 in four days.

I would push for another scan as well. Your midwife seems to not have enough information at this point. All of the confusion is making the situation even more stressful. I'm sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Topanga053

lilmisscaviar said:


> My midwife really is confused. The only reason she diagnosed it as a BO is because my levels were still rising which usually is what happens with a BO but this still didn't make sense to me because I thought a BO was just an empty sac.

You're absolutely correct. The main diagnostic criteria for a BO is that no embryo be visible (and the gestational and/or yolk sac has to be at a certain measurement, depending on the type of scan being used). If an embryo is visible, it's simply not a BO. 



lilmisscaviar said:


> She said with a missed miscarriage my levels would have started to decline as soon as baby stopped growing. I should mention that I have not had any bleeding except a couple times after a bowel movement that went away as soon as it came and once after my first ultrasound. Nothing since. No cramping either.

I don't know if it's true that levels will start declining as soon as baby stops growing. If I were you, I would research that to confirm if it's accurate. 

I don't think the lack of bleeding or cramps means anything, one way or the other. I had no bleeding with my BO, but light bleeding with my two healthy pregnancies (DD and my current pregnancy, which is healthy so far). Also, women who have had a MMC can go several weeks without having any bleeding or any sign that anything is wrong. 



lilmisscaviar said:


> My first ultrasound was an abdominal one done last week when I should have been about 6 1/2 to 7 weeks. All the tech saw was a gestational sac and a yolk sac but no fetal pole. She tried with a transvaginal ultrasound but still couldn't find a fetal pole so the fact that they found a baby this time seems like something happened within that week.

I honestly don't know why anyone tries to do an abdominal ultrasound at 6/5-7 weeks, ESPECIALLY in a patient with a retroverted uterus. And I agree. If there was no baby then that they could see, and a baby now, then that would suggest to me that either: (1) something happened that week, or possibly (2) they somehow missed the baby in the first scan. At any rate, neither option would give me a lot of confident in their diagnosis right now that your pregnancy isn't viable. 



lilmisscaviar said:


> I also have a tilted uterus and it was done on an abdominal ultrasound.

Ahh, again, crazy. I know I said it in my first post, but at 11 WEEKS with my daughter, they wouldn't see a HB using an abdominal ultrasound. 11 WEEKS!!! And she was perfectly viable and healthy!!!! Personally, I would NOT trust that ultrasound. My doctor's office doesn't even attempt abdominal ultrasounds until around 10-11 weeks and even then they admit it's sometimes on the early side to see things. Considering you think you're about 8 weeks, they wouldn't even have done that to you at my office. I really wouldn't trust it. 

I would probably consider finding a new doctor's office, if I were you. Failing that, I would demand another ultrasound in a week or two and INSIST that they do it transvaginally, especially since you have a retroverted uterus.

At this point, I would be cautious, but I would CERTAINLY not be giving up on this pregnancy yet. Not until you've had a thorough follow-up TV ultrasound. 



lilmisscaviar said:


> When you had your BO did they see anything in the sac or was it an empty sac?

With mine, I had a transvaginal ultrasound at 9 weeks. They saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac; NO baby. We did a follow-up transvaginal ultrasound at 10 weeks; same thing. At that point, I chose to induce the miscarriage. There was no question in my case that it was not viable.

In your case, I would definitely not give up until you've had a TV ultrasound.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Annie - Did you have an ultrasound with your BO? If so what did they see? Also how far along were you when they drew your levels?

Topanga - I am definitely getting a second opinion about this. I made an appointment with a different doctor at a completely different practice. They specifically deal with high risk pregnancies and I'm sure they've seen cases like this. I was surprised that they were able to get me in so quickly. I was actually considering switching to this practice before because they are one of the few places around that deals with hyperemesis gravidarum in pregnancy, which I had in previous pregnancies, so this situation was just the push I needed.


----------



## AnnieMac2

They drew levels on the same day as the scan @ 6.4 weeks because it was only measuring a little over 5 weeks. They couldn't ever verify if it was a blighted ovum because it was always so small, but just assumed it was in the end.

I just realized I had those initial hcg numbers wrong (although I'm glad some of the details are fading). I think it was something like 4200 @ 6.4, 4900 @ 6.6, 7000ish @ 7.0, 12000 @ 7.2. At an 8 week scan it was only measuring a little over 6 wks, at which point they called it a loss. At 11ish wks (after 2 weeks of bleeding), it was up to 22000 or something and I got a d&c after a 3rd scan showing little growth. It sucked because they kept rising and I kept wondering if maybe it was still going to be ok.

It's so hard and I'm so sorry you're at this point. I am really happy to hear that you're getting a second opinion. A high-risk clinic can take good care of you. I hope it's helpful.


----------



## AnnieMac2

And I wouldn't trust that ultrasound either. I just realized that hearing my experience could really be bringing you down. I'm so sorry. I actually am really holding out hope for you! Sounds like no one knows what to make of it and there are many people who had experiences like Topanga and came through with an absolutely healthy baby.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Thank you so much Annie for replying back to me. I'm so sorry yours didn't turn out for the better. Don't worry about bringing me down... I'm looking for experiences whether positive or not. I've had two other losses. With the first I started bleeding before I even knew anything was wrong and mc naturally on my own. The second happened when I went to my first ultrasound at 12 weeks and it was discovered I lost the baby between 7-8 weeks so I opted for a D&C since my body wasn't recognizing the loss. Any loss is agonizing. You get this feeling of being on cloud nine only to have the rug jerked out from underneath you.

I had the appointment with my new doctor today. She believes my midwife diagnosed me too soon and is going to have me come in for another ultrasound next week. I'll be 9 weeks then so if we still don't see a heartbeat, I think we can positively say I'm going to lose this baby. She didn't even do a beta because she said those aren't always reliable at this point in pregnancy anyways. I still feel "pregnant". In fact my morning sickness is getting worse by the day and so is the fatigue. I'm holding on to some glimmer of hope that maybe baby is just growing more slowly than usual.


----------



## AnnieMac2

That is really good news! I feel really happy for you. And not that I wish morning sickness on you, but it sounds pretty good that symptoms are increasing, right? I lost my symptoms overnight, so you are nowhere near the place I was in. I am keeping my fingers crossed for next week. Don't forget to update us :)

I do get spooked by how quickly doctors jump to the blighted ovum conclusion. I am so glad you're in good hands and someone is making sense!


----------



## TLK

Not to be debbie downer but my blighted ovum was diagnosed at 7 weeks at my first ultra sound and at that point my numbers will still doubling and went all the way to 60,000. In fact my numbers always doubled. I was also nauseous and super tired all the way up to when I had my scheduled D & C at 11 weeks. It's quite cruel actually - have all the symptoms and not have a viable pregnancy. 

Hopefully, you will have a better experience than me.


----------



## TLK

Oh and I was diagnosed with BO with 2 vaginal ultrasounds. And I never bled or had cramps. It was a total shock.


----------



## Topanga053

Yeah, I give up trying to use symptoms to gauge how a pregnancy is going. With my BO, I had mild to almost no symptoms. With my DD, I had much stronger symptoms. So with this current pregnancy, when I had almost no symptoms, I told DH I had a suspicion it wasn't going to be viable. But I'm 12 weeks now and we've had 3 ultrasounds all showing a healthy baby and strong heartbeat. But then I've heard of women with AWFUL symptoms who had a MMC (that's the worst, IMO. So cruel to be so miserable just to have a loss.) anyway, I just don't trust symptoms that much anymore now.

I wish you all the luck in the world at your follow up scan!! I know you know it can go either way, but I honestly have a good feeling for you.


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Just wanted to update my post for you ladies. Thinking I had to poo I went to the bathroom and was bearing down hard (sorry for the tmi), thinking I was constipated, when all of a sudden I felt a big gush of fluid. Tried bearing down once again and felt another big gush. It turned out that the toilet was full of red blood so I think it is safe to say I lost the baby. :cry:

I'm still quite crampy but nothing like I was earlier and the bleeding has pretty much stopped already. Emotionally I feel gutted and heartbroken. I guess my midwife was right all along but I had so much hope this would be a viable pregnancy that I guess I tricked myself into believing it. I still can't believe my levels got that high before my body realized the baby had died and the nausea lasted all the way to the end. Now I know how you felt, TLK.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm so sorry caviar, 3 losses in a row is more then anyone should have to bare.
Hugs.x


----------



## Topanga053

Oh hun, I am so, so sorry. :hugs: That's so unfair. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Chrissi1981

lilmisscaviar said:


> Just wanted to update my post for you ladies. Thinking I had to poo I went to the bathroom and was bearing down hard (sorry for the tmi), thinking I was constipated, when all of a sudden I felt a big gush of fluid. Tried bearing down once again and felt another big gush. It turned out that the toilet was full of red blood so I think it is safe to say I lost the baby. :cry:
> 
> I'm still quite crampy but nothing like I was earlier and the bleeding has pretty much stopped already. Emotionally I feel gutted and heartbroken. I guess my midwife was right all along but I had so much hope this would be a viable pregnancy that I guess I tricked myself into believing it. I still can't believe my levels got that high before my body realized the baby had died and the nausea lasted all the way to the end. Now I know how you felt, TLK.

Hi lovely.

I am sorry to hear that you are going through this for the third time it cannot imagine how hard it must be. 

I had two losses in a row last year. A BO where there was no yolk sac or fetal pole just a sac measuring 5 weeks. I lost everything by 11 weeks was a complete shock. A month later I conceived twins. But lost them at 7 weeks passed them at 12 weeks. It does take a while sometimes for your body to recognise a loss if your hormones are so high .. 

However, I had testing done. My hormones were fine, but my minerals were outta whack. Funny as I was so ridiculously healthy. I did however have a lot of digestion issues whilst pregnant with the twins this may have affected the absorption of my minerals. Anyway we discovered I had low magnesium which they believed contributed to my losses. I took two months break. Took all my prenatals, fish oil, probiotics, used topical magnesium spray as well as some horrid herbs to rebalance everything. I conceived again in January. I'm now 25.5 weeks pregnant ...

I wanted to mention all this because my doctor here in the UK couldn't find out what was wrong it wasn't until I saw a naturopath and had the mineral hair test done that we found out the reason why. I strongly recommend going alternative hun. It might be something so ridiculously small tha could help you the next time around.

Lots of love to you
Xxx


----------



## AnnaCat09

Hi there. I was diagnosed with a blighted ovum about three months ago at 10 weeks along. Yes my levels still went up.


At 5 weeks my HCG was 9,300 and 48 hrs later 12,400, didn't double but went up. At 9 weeks they did another and my HCG was 32,000. I still have nausea and bloating, typical pregnancy symptoms. Also at 5 weeks they saw a yolk sac, didn't say anything about a fetal pole and at 9 weeks 6 days I had an ultrasound and the sac measured 9 weeks 6 days but they didn't see a heartbeat, they said they saw debris and blood within the sac. At 10 weeks I started cramping and bleeding and my HcG had dropped to 3500. It stil took a good six weeks to get back down to zero. 

I am now 5 weeks pregnant, one cycle after the BO.


----------



## AnnieMac2

I am so sorry. It's not fair at all. I'll be thinking of you.


----------

